# Pogies, Menhaden, Ly, Shad, Gulf Menhaden, Bunker



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

East River Bayou is full of them every morning. Nice 9"-12" in a couple coolers - brined for 8 hours and fast frozen. Put 20 gallons up for chunking, chum, cut and grouper bait. 



40# ice

1 96 Qrt cooler

1 box kosher salt

1 box baking soda

1 throw net



Mix the salt and soda together in a 5 gallon bucket with sea water/bay water, toss the ice in the cooler. When the first net full comes over toss them on the ice and add the DISSOLVED salt and soda on the ice add just enough water to make a slurry and the pogies to slip into the slurry.



I put 12-15 pogies in each gallon bag (twice used bags so I'm "green" right? First is packing meat in fish or venison then wash them out and use for bait - like pogies) When taken out of the slurry they should be "frozen stiff" brine is about 31-30F which helps the freezer keep up with solid freezing the baits quickly. 
















This is where they have been...











:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice:clap

Thats a mess of bait


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job and great brining info. Saw menhaden flipping in Bayou Texar between 8 and 9'oclock today. We loaded up in East Bay/river last fall also. You might look around for the two gallon ziplocks. It sure makes bagging them up go a lot quicker when you have a couple of 125 quart coolers slam full.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet.

From your dock?


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ - took the boat out not more then 400 yrds to get them - with the wind covering the school I had to throw a couple more times then usual this of year. I normally toss 2-3 times for about 200 #'s this time I had to toss about 8 or 9. As for the 2 gallon bags I found that I waste a bunch of bait defrosting 2 gallons as opposed to a gallon at a time. Course driving the boat and tossing and sorting all by myself.. :hotsun



..much fun.



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Bob, remember that last haul of pogies we did before I transferred? Hell, it took both of us straining to get the damn net over the side!!! I was wearing pogey perfume for a week....


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys this is what the PFF is all about!! This PM made my cockles warm.... :letsdrink



Figure he saved over $100 in bait.



----------------------------------------------

Posted Today @ 7:48:53 AM 

Ruby Red Lip



Ruby Red Lip



Group: Forum Members

Last Login: Today @ 10:16:07 AM

Posts: 27, Visits: 797



Just wanted to offer my thanks! We went out to East bay yesterday and caught a 100 qt. cooler full of menhaden. We caught them so quickly that we had time to fish. We went out to the power lines and caught some white trought a sailcat and one Bull Red.



Thanks again.

--------------------------------------------



And Mike - How could I forget!! 














:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

funny shit right there!!!!

See ya soon Bob,

Mike


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Where are the 9" to 12" inchers? I don't see any.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

DFA - The pic of the cooler at the beginng is from a week ago pic of Mike above is from '05 so I guess there all 24"'s now smart ass oke



Some folks appreciated the report and got out and got some bait without bitching, maybe you got enough maybe not 'cause they're too small either way DFA, IDGAF. If you want some pogies they were out there again this morning. 



Perhaps you can tell me if there is one big enough in here?












:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Bob, Thanks for the info. I've been going all the way to p-cola to catch these. great bait and chumm.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob, those look MUCH better than the one's we bought from you for the Bud Light King tourney a couple years ago!. Even theramora's stayed away from that bait!!:banghead


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. That's some fine YFT chunk bait...I'm going to have to get me some. 

Keith


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Keith - NP dude. They are right in front of my sea wall - This morning the wind has covered up the schools "sign" so I can't tell but the pelicans are going ape [email protected] 



Let me know when we're heading out to the rigs I'll bring a mess of chunk bait and jigs. It's about time...



http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic19435-27-1.aspx?Highlight=yft+stressless



... looking forward to getting out there with you.



Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Lejet (Sep 30, 2007)

Still there?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah i was wondering that too specially after the pH in the river/bay is changed after all these rain.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

theyre still there. if you go, bring a buddy to help you lift the net. there'll be one or two in there if you throw in the middle of them.
bob, thanks for staying helpful and informative through all of your posts. i sure hope you get the opportunity to put some of those baits to use on some big YFT's! i look forward to another report like the one you gave us last year. again, thanks! and good luck!


----------

